# Pics of backcountry camps



## Stump06 (Jun 26, 2020)

Excited to do my first backcountry camp this year for bear/deer and would like to see some camps ya'll have had in the past since I'm jonesin pretty hard about it and I can only drop so many pins in onX. Any and all camps are welcome, doesn't necessarily have to be in the backcountry.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2020)

Mine were never 'backcountry', but truck camping where i could find parking and a flat spot big enough for a tent...
Never crossed my mind to take a pic...
I've graduated to a camper in a RV park now...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jun 26, 2020)

Lots of camping hack vids on YT.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 26, 2020)

This was my happy bow season camo in the mountains


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 26, 2020)

Camp


----------



## ripplerider (Jun 27, 2020)

What brand/model of hammock is that? Looks pretty cozy.


----------



## devolve (Jun 27, 2020)

I use a double nest eno that I’ve had for about 6 years or so. The house fly tarp I like because the ends can enclose for bad wind or rain. I’ve been kept dry and warm in some pretty bad conditions by enclosing the ends.


----------



## Stump06 (Jun 27, 2020)

I envy you guys that hammock camp. Ive tried it a few times but never could get it dialed in. I still revisit it from time to time


----------



## Joe Brandon (Jun 27, 2020)

I'll just sleep in the hammock. I love the eno. I spray for bugs on my body, take my melatonin, and I'm out baby!!!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 27, 2020)

Last fall during muzzle loader week at about 3800ft.  












Cup of coffee on a rainy morning.  I had stepped out of the tent to answer the call at daybreak and flushed a grouse that was right outside my tent.


----------



## Stump06 (Jun 27, 2020)

@northgeorgiasportsman Thats more my speed there. Gotta have my coffee in the morning.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 27, 2020)

I still prefer a tent, I use a Bushnell one man bivy.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I still prefer a tent, I use a Bushnell one man bivy.


Yeah, I don't do hammocks. I like my little Walrus Rapeede.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 27, 2020)

I've tried hammock camping a few times.  I just prefer a tent.  And with modern technology, a one man tent and air mattress won't add too much weight to your pack.


----------



## ScarFoot (Jun 27, 2020)

My hammock is a hennesy,  I like the tent early in the season when its warm because,  it gets you out of the bugs and snakes and its cooler with air underneath you,  In cold conditions im back in a tent,  Both my tent and hammock weigh 5-6 lbs each.  On the coffee subject i also carry my french press and jet boil  even on day hikes,  There is no finer cup of coffee than the one you have at daybreak in the back country!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jun 27, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yeah, I don't do hammocks. I like my little Walrus Rapeede.



I'll never forget that feller who got mistaken for a burrito at Sugar Fork a few years ago. I'm keeping my feet on the ground.

https://amp-citizen--times-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.citizen-times.com/amp/28691927?usqp=mq331AQRKAGYAfn4-6Xp36iMlQGwASA=&amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 27, 2020)

whitetailfreak said:


> I'll never forget that feller who got mistaken for a burrito at Sugar Fork a few years ago. I'm keeping my feet on the ground.
> 
> https://amp-citizen--times-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/amp.citizen-times.com/amp/28691927?usqp=mq331AQRKAGYAfn4-6Xp36iMlQGwASA=&amp_js_v=a2&amp_gsa=1#referrer=https://www.google.com


Yep. His dad in the tent saved him. 

Plus, the last time I "slept" in a hammock, it took me two hours to get able to walk when I got up the next morning, and I like to froze to death to boot. My back wasn't right for a week. Hammocks are for teenagers and 20-year-olds. And, everybody I've camped with who slept in hammocks spent two hours fiddling with them to get them adjusted right.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 27, 2020)

A Bridge Hammock is the ticket.  No fiddle factor.  It’s like a cot floating on a cloud.  A gathered end hammock takes some trial and error for many folks.  My War Bonnet Ridge Runner is as simple as it gets.  Slept comfortably down into the teens.  A proper under quilt and top quilt and you are good to go.  Most of my backpack hunts have been solo, but had a non hunting high school buddy tag along a couple of times just to hang out and camp.


----------



## splatek (Jun 27, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> I'll just sleep in the hammock. I love the eno. I spray for bugs on my body, take my melatonin, and I'm out baby!!!!



Never even thought about bringing melatonin camping. Dang. i Dont usually use it but I bet it would be great. 

I’ve used hammocks and tents 
Haven’t really perfected either.


----------



## Stump06 (Jun 27, 2020)

@jbogg Ive looked at them some. I may need to invest in a ridge runner and see if that works better. I love having a hammock around camp for midday naps.

@splatek I always take something to help me sleep usually an Advil or ibuprofen PM to help with aches from hiking but melatonin gummies are great.


----------



## splatek (Jun 27, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> The bear bag limit was increased and you can shoot bears the length of deer season.



I’m so new and know virtually nothing, but that’s not the case on public WMA lands, nor CNF. Only a few weeks on wma’s with a little more time on CNF. Would it be a stupid idea to have limited weeks for deer hunting, but full season for bear? like I said, I’m so new I know nothing so this might be a completely idiotic suggestion. If so, I’m sorry. ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 27, 2020)

splatek said:


> Never even thought about bringing melatonin camping. Dang. i Dont usually use it but I bet it would be great.



Mtn Ops makes a variety of drink mixes.  Among them are some bedtime Slumber mixes like Sleepy Cider, Sleepy Cocoa, Chai etc.  I've tried a couple of them, but it makes me sleep hard for a few hours, then wake up way too early.


----------



## splatek (Jun 28, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Mtn Ops makes a variety of drink mixes.  Among them are some bedtime Slumber mixes like Sleepy Cider, Sleepy Cocoa, Chai etc.  I've tried a couple of them, but it makes me sleep hard for a few hours, then wake up way too early.



That's effectively what melatonin does, puts you to sleep - staying asleep is another story. Usually after a long day scouting, hiking, fishing, hunting, I am pretty tired, but often can't just shut my eyes and go to sleep. Maybe I need to try one of those and maybe I need to increase the comfort of my system. Thanks man!


----------



## devolve (Jun 28, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> My back wasn't right for a week. Hammocks are for teenagers and 20-year-olds. And, everybody I've camped with who slept in hammocks spent two hours fiddling with them to get them adjusted right.


42 years old with major back issues. I can’t sleep on the ground. My wife always has to wake me up cause I sleep harder camping then I do at home. My hammock takes about 10 minutes to set up start to finish rain fly and all.
I have comfortably slept with temps in the teens with no issues. Using an under quilt or hammock cacoon and you are warm with no issues.
To each his own, but I have only slept in a tent once since owning my hammock.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 28, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep. His dad in the tent saved him.
> 
> Plus, the last time I "slept" in a hammock, it took me two hours to get able to walk when I got up the next morning, and I like to froze to death to boot. My back wasn't right for a week. Hammocks are for teenagers and 20-year-olds. And, everybody I've camped with who slept in hammocks spent two hours fiddling with them to get them adjusted right.



Hillbilly, don’t give up on hammocks just yet. A lot of folks have a bad first experience because they don’t have the proper gear, and as a result never try it again. You have to have some sort of under quilt on the underside of the hammock. Not in between yourself and the hammock.  Folks that use a sleeping bag will freeze to death even at temps in the 50s. Once you compress the insulation of a sleeping bag in a hammock you’ve got nothing but cold air beneath you and it can be a miserably cold night even in the summertime.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2020)

jbogg said:


> A Bridge Hammock is the ticket.  No fiddle factor.  It’s like a cot floating on a cloud.  A gathered end hammock takes some trial and error for many folks.  My War Bonnet Ridge Runner is as simple as it gets.  Slept comfortably down into the teens.  A proper under quilt and top quilt and you are good to go.  Most of my backpack hunts have been solo, but had a non hunting high school buddy tag along a couple of times just to hang out and camp.
> View attachment 1024066View attachment 1024067View attachment 1024068



John, How much does this setup weigh? I've never tried the hammock.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 28, 2020)

Buckman18 said:


> John, How much does this setup weigh?
> 
> Buckman, my bridge Hammock weighs more than a traditional gathered end hammock due to the spreader bars. However, the small weight penalty is definitely worth the comfort and reduced fiddle factor.  My ridge runner with spreader bars included weighs in at 2 lbs. 12 oz.  my cloudburst tarp comes in at 1 lb. 10 oz.  so, my entire system comes in at a little under 4 1/2 pounds. Not ultralight, but not bad at all.


----------



## jbogg (Jun 28, 2020)

ScarFoot said:


> This was my happy bow season camo in the mountainsView attachment 1023979View attachment 1023978


Looks like you could hunt from your hammock as thick as your campsite is.  Seriously,  that is one of the nice things about a hammock.  All you need is two trees.  Rocks and roots don't matter.  I have slept on the steep lee side of the mountain to get out of 30 mph gusts.  My avatar pic was late February with 10" of snow and night time temps in the teens.  It was a little challenging finding firewood under that much snow.


----------



## strothershwacker (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm a tent guy myself, but was wondering if any of y'all ever tried an inflatable sleeping pad in a hammock?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 28, 2020)

No pics but I'm still experimenting with the hammock. Had a guy make me one that you sleep sorta sideways in it. It's more flat that way. Fixing to order a fly instead of using a trap to save some weight. I've used a pad but I prefer a sleeping bag. Only bad thing about a hammock is it's little more aggregating to get out of at 3am to take a leak.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2020)

I’ll try the hammock thing eventually but never have.  I use a tent but my two man tent is just so dang small (I use it as a one man tent) and my four man tent which I use truck camping would be a lot of extra weight bushwhacking in somewhere.  A hammock is good because it would be so easy to haul.


----------



## Buckman18 (Jun 28, 2020)

We occasionally are blessed with an old logging road that's still in pretty good shape. When that's the case, an old John Deere lawnmower trailer can make a trip a bit more hospitable and let you enjoy a few more amenities.


----------



## mattuga (Jun 28, 2020)

Obviously the hammock allows for much better flexibility with choosing a back country camp spot.  During the winter you can do a hammock right and stay warm sleeping but there is just no sit up comfort like you get with a tent the next morning waking up.  I'll be taking a overnight in July and using my Eno hammock but I am a tent person most of the time if staying more than a night or 2.


----------



## GSPEED (Jun 28, 2020)

.                                                                                  Hammock for me, took a little while to get in figured out but wouldn’t go any other way.


----------



## GSPEED (Jun 28, 2020)

Here you go.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 30, 2020)

strothershwacker said:


> I'm a tent guy myself, but was wondering if any of y'all ever tried an inflatable sleeping pad in a hammock?



I’ve never tried it but this is exactly what my brother does and he swears by it. I still haven’t broke down and tried a hammock yet.


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 30, 2020)

Me and The Mtn Man were fishing a little blueline a few weeks back and came upon someone's camp.  I ain't crazy about all the trash they left, but they definitely spent some time making it feel like home.  They made furniture (tables and chairs) out of rocks and sticks.  I don't know if they plan to return or not.


----------



## splatek (Jun 30, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Me and The Mtn Man were fishing a little blueline a few weeks back and came upon someone's camp.  I ain't crazy about all the trash they left, but they definitely spent some time making it feel like home.  They made furniture (tables and chairs) out of rocks and sticks.  I don't know if they plan to return or not.



Looks like someone prepping for the tv show "Alone"


----------



## jbogg (Jun 30, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Me and The Mtn Man were fishing a little blueline a few weeks back and came upon someone's camp.  I ain't crazy about all the trash they left, but they definitely spent some time making it feel like home.  They made furniture (tables and chairs) out of rocks and sticks.  I don't know if they plan to return or not.



The last time I found a homemade table in a back country camp it turned out to be the remains of an old grow operation.  1eyefishing and I both stumbled onto this remote camp several years apart and he was able to give me the background on it which he had heard from law-enforcement.


----------



## Timberman (Jun 30, 2020)

I don’t do the hammock thing but I can get into plenty of places with my lifted pop up.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Jul 12, 2020)

jbogg said:


> The last time I found a homemade table in a back country camp it turned out to be the remains of an old grow operation.  1eyefishing and I both stumbled onto this remote camp several years apart and he was able to give me the background on it which he had heard from law-enforcement.
> View attachment 1024551


Explains the trash. Joe Rogan podcast had a California game warden on one of his podcasts. The game warden spent a good portion of his career battling backcountry grow ops on public land, and had some pretty nasty stories to tell. They would set out poison, divert creeks, spill chemicals and fertilizer, etc.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 16, 2020)

Timberman said:


> I don’t do the hammock thing but I can get into plenty of places with my lifted pop up. View attachment 1024552


Looks like some fun is about to happen right there.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jul 17, 2020)

This is in Colorado.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 17, 2020)

NMH5050 said:


> This is in Colorado.


I know where one of those is sitting on a Colorado hillside that some GA and NC boys have killed a pile of elk out of.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jul 18, 2020)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I know where one of those is sitting on a Colorado hillside that some GA and NC boys have killed a pile of elk out of.



It’s a great spot. Next to it is a wall tent with a wood burning stove that we eat and hang out in. I shot my first mule deer 50 yards from trailer.  Nothing like it.


----------



## Stump06 (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Stump06 (Mar 27, 2022)

Got to wanting to see some more pics/story's of backcountry camps and realized I never posed pics from my trip. Figured id kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Feel free to add more to this thread. I love seeing/hearing about trips.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 28, 2022)

I got a Grand Caravan that everything collapses flush with the floor except the 2 front seats.
I've fixed everything on it but the radiator has a tiny pin hole that I already got a sheet metal screw and o- ring to fix that or I might just put in a new one.

I got some business to take care of right now but in about 9- 10 months, there will be a Cabella's (sp) cot in there with storage space underneath
for guns and rods and I need a few DC items and prolly add another deep cycle battery. Should be good to go.

I WILL be hitting the road out west. Never been west of the Mississippi except I flew into Jackson one time on business but didn't get to do anything.

Fixing to turn the Grand Caravan into a serious "boon- docker". Solar shower and all.

That's what got me thinking about a Glock 20.
10MM 15+1 Should do the trick if something tried to eat me while I'm fishing. ?

I got a wheelgun in .357 Rem Mag, a G3 17+1 in 9MM and another 12+ 1 Millennium Pro in 9MM
but I don't think I want to be under gunned in Grizzly country. ?


----------



## splatek (Mar 28, 2022)

Stump06 said:


> View attachment 1143115View attachment 1143116View attachment 1143118View attachment 1143119View attachment 1143120



Cool. 
Is that a black hunter bow? I have one and love it.


----------



## Stump06 (Mar 28, 2022)

splatek said:


> Cool.
> Is that a black hunter bow? I have one and love it.


Yes, wanted to get into trad but didn't want to spend a lot. It is an awesome little bow for the money. Killed several deer and pigs with it, no bears with it yet


----------



## Mattval (Mar 29, 2022)

Hey guys I'm still a newbie.  On wma or National forest can I set up camp anywhere?  Like hike way back and do this here in Georgia?   I do not know the rules.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 29, 2022)

Mattval said:


> Hey guys I'm still a newbie.  On wma or National forest can I set up camp anywhere?  Like hike way back and do this here in Georgia?   I do not know the rules.


Not sure about NF but the WMA's have designated areas. A lot of them have level small "lots" and steel fire ring. Look in the regs for the ND or WMA you are going to camp at.

And.. If I can't find something or something is not clear or questionable, call DNR and ask A Ranger, not a desk jockey. They will usually take your number and have a Ranger call you back. I don't know if they have ever gave me a Ranger's cell- but they don't block the number. Then you can save the number in your phone.

Most of them are pretty cool if you are trying to get info. Some of them can be a pain if they catch you doing something that's not in the regs- and they will say you should have called first.

And... I've seen signs posted in some places where NOT to camp. In Redlands, you just have to be off the main roads. Not sure if they have a "designated" camping area. That do mean there ain't one- just I never seen it and I just pull over far enough so I'm not blocking the road. Oconee WMA has a camp ground.


----------



## splatek (Mar 29, 2022)

Stump06 said:


> Yes, wanted to get into trad but didn't want to spend a lot. It is an awesome little bow for the money. Killed several deer and pigs with it, no bears with it yet



Yessir. Adorable and effective. I’ve used mine to knock down some deer. Used a different trad bow to get my first bear but I know it would’ve done the job.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 29, 2022)

Mattval said:


> Hey guys I'm still a newbie.  On wma or National forest can I set up camp anywhere?  Like hike way back and do this here in Georgia?   I do not know the rules.



On regular NF you can camp anywhere you like, just practice Leave No Trace.   There are unofficial campsites all over the WMA roads in the mountains so I’m guessing you can camp wherever you want since it is NF.  I’m aware that on a WMA that is not within NF camping is restricted to designated campsites only.


----------



## Professor (Mar 30, 2022)

devolve said:


> I use a double nest eno that I’ve had for about 6 years or so. The house fly tarp I like because the ends can enclose for bad wind or rain. I’ve been kept dry and warm in some pretty bad conditions by enclosing the ends.
> View attachment 1023988View attachment 1023989


I really want to try a hammock for back country, but I would have to be up in the trees. Something about the hammock tent just looks like a breakfast burrito. I want to hear a bear coming.


----------



## specialk (Mar 30, 2022)

NMH5050 said:


> This is in Colorado.



i swear that is identical to a '69 Spartan we got at our deer lease in butts co. .....


----------



## kingfish (Mar 30, 2022)

Saw a pic of a public land hunter who took a 2 axle utility trailer and put a large truck camper in the back and secured it.  Had an AC in the back window and in the rest of the trailer he had his stands, grills, generators, folding chairs and plastic totes etc.  On the back rail he had a skinning pole with a winch and gambrel hooked up.  A really sweet set up.  Love reading these posts.


----------



## kayaksteve (Mar 30, 2022)

Here’s a cool one from probably the early 80s of my grandpa where they took a yearly hunting trip on some north ga NF. I still hunt this area occasionally. and another (not really back country) our base camp one year at ossabaw island


----------



## Professor (Apr 1, 2022)

kayaksteve said:


> Here’s a cool one from probably the early 80s of my grandpa where they took a yearly hunting trip on some north ga NF. I still hunt this area occasionally. View attachment 1143572and another (not really back country) our base camp one year at ossabaw islandView attachment 1143573


That looks more like the early 60s than 80s.


----------



## kayaksteve (Apr 1, 2022)

Professor said:


> That looks more like the early 60s than 80s.


Could be. It was way before my time and I’m not sure when they started doing those trips


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 4, 2022)

Was it a Polaroid?


----------



## kayaksteve (Apr 4, 2022)

It wasn’t a Polaroid but it was a small print. I’ll just have to ask my grandmother a rough date range on it


----------

